# anybody chasing rabbits?



## packmaster

Running was real good this morning.I had five hounds down,and it was pretty much nonstop pounding all morning.I had one go 466 yds on the garmin before he turned.I watched him run by several colonys of holes,and wanted no part of going down.I love March running!!


----------



## predatordave

packmaster, quit teasing me. do you guys still have snow around you?

we went out today(thursday) at about 10:30. i was hoping the snow in the woods would be melted enough but it was still pretty deep and icy. hard walking for us humans. same story, lots of night movement sign and then the dogs would open and trail 20 feet to hole. we need some rain to melt this crap a little bit faster. i am tempted to put on the headlight and head back out after sundown.

later, dave


----------



## packmaster

Yes we still have snow or you could call it ice.i went back out this morning,and it was not nearly as good as weds.Dogs had a hard time of it.although I did have some younger dogs with me today.Weekend is looking good,with possibly rain sunday.hopefully that will take care of the snow.we need some warmer temps at night.


----------



## glongworth3232

Took the dogs out today and Lacey did it again ran one rabbit hard for just over 2 hrs. Rabbits were sitting tight and almost had to step on them to get them to bust. Watched Lacey get within 2 feet of one befor it busted.Didnt hunt with BWADE today but hope he did well. Im hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## dsgt1

went this morning. early was good not alot of shooting but could have but the music was to nice to hear. the rabbit stopped run after it warmed up. still ended up w/2.


----------



## Big City

Went out Sat and Sun. Saturday it was Just me and a buddy, he doesnt like shooting rabbits anymore, so i left my gun in the truck. We still went home with a rabbit, the dogs ran it for 2 1/2 hrs, and i think it just gave up all hope for life. Sunday we went to a place that was loaded with rabbits 3 guys 4 dogs, we jumped 4 rabbits, and could NOT smell them. They would struggle for about 80 yards, and run out of scent. Dont get to many days where mine cant run one to the gun, but i dont think i could have bought a rabbit yesterday.


----------



## predatordave

i love march running again too. we went out on friday and ended up having two good runs. But saturday was our day. we had 5 dogs on the ground and they showed us some awesome dog work and a few bunnies. none were shot though. there were a couple spots that still had the nasty thawing ice snow that gave the dogs a workout. but they did it and kept it going. my buddy just picked up a male out of gerstenbergers little and birch lake dixie, he has one heck of a nose and is making a great addition to our pack. 

here is a video of my dog being put on a stray bunny that ran right past me. i hope you enjoy. this one only ended up running for about 10 minutes until it went to hole. [ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/egoddard/4414076854/"]SNC12739 on Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame]

later, dave


----------



## predatordave

i dont know why the big black box is showing up. there is a video. just click on the title of the box and it will take you to it 

later, dave


----------



## bart

went out thur. and sun mornings just me and the dog went 1 for 2 both days chases wasn't long.sundays chasewent about 30 min. but she had trouble keeping the scentbut she got within two feet of it the last time she jumped it and ran right back to me.


----------



## packmaster

Saturday we had 7 dogs down,and the running was on.rabbits and dogs were running real good.once things warmed up,and the snow turned to slush.it was like someone hit a switch.The rabbits just did not want to run.and the dogs struggled.we ended up killing 2.probably could have killed 10.walking got alot tougher also.I can not wait untill the snow is gone.Does anyone know how much snow there is north of 55?


----------



## timberdoodle528

Don't like to kill a lot off my place, but the sun shining outside got the better of me, and I couldn't help myself.

Danny almost always is a bloody mess when hunting, he's a true brush buster.




















Danny and Lucy with the harvest


----------



## FREEPOP

Glad some are gettting some running in, straight to the hole for us, when we can find them. Snow is finally going away so it's got to improve.


----------



## Jumpshootin'

FREEPOP said:


> straight to the hole for us


I'm running into the same thing out here. All the snow is finally melting and flooding out the low areas. So I hit some brush in a higher area and jumped 5 rabbits in about 30 minutes. Four of them ran straight to the same pile of logs and brush to hole-up. Not one run of more than 75 yards. The fifth one went out in a different direction and made a beeline to a hole in the grade of a drainage ditch. That one was a 150 yard straight line run.
The fun part was that we did have 3 good site chases which really fires up the dog.


----------



## packmaster

Awsome running this morning!! Man I love beagling.What a blast!


----------



## Bluegill81

I am going to try and get out in the morning, should be a great day for it.


----------



## hack52

took 3 dogs out yesterday jumped 3 rabbits 
i tracked the dogs with my garmin gps 
the frist one 408 yds in a straight line it must of holed up 
the next one ran 1.5 hours i pulled up to shoot twice , but i passed 
mabe shooting season is over for me?
the third one ran under a old mobil home after about 50 yds 
there alot of standing water out there 
heading back out there when this fog breaks 
rick


----------



## packmaster

I took a couple of my old hounds out yesterday. I had 2 good runs that went out over 300yds. I almost caught the rabbit with my hands at one point. I think I may kill a few more this weekend then I am done.I have waited so long for this kind of running.I hate to end a good race.


----------



## Shoeman

We had some pretty good action on a piece of virgin private property last Saturday. Probably too many rabbits all at once. Just walking in we spotted about 8 of them in a 3 acre area of briary hell. Some holed up right away and the rest tortured the hound. He brought 3 of them around, but only took one and missed the others in the turmoil. :lol: I felt bad for Ziggy. All of the tracks just threw him for a loop until some of them "cooled off".


----------



## bart

went out yesterday morning.droped oldest off at school and headed for the woods.took my 4 year old son out with me and the dog.wasn't long and she chased one out of the brush.lol it ran right into my son's leg bounced off and ran the other way straight back at the dog.turned into a good 30 min.chase.was out for two hours dog ran three rabbits only shot once and missed.was a perfect morning to take kid on first hunt.when we were done he said he had a great time and wanted to go to another spot but he couldn't walk any farther.


----------



## Jumpshootin'

I was able to get the dog out for a few hours today. We jumped 4 and he ran all of them. Two runs were really good with Barney chopping along pretty steady. One made a short cirlce of about 75 yards, came right back past me and holed up. The other good run lasted about 15 minutes and he finally quite barking after turning and pushing it back towards me. He was only about 50 yards out and heading straight at me when he lost it.
We've been getting at least one sight-chase every time out so Barney is really getting fired up.
I can run until May 1 out here, and have found few spots were we can jump several to 1/2 dozen or more every time out.


----------

